# [SOLVED] PHP Warning:  Module 'pdo_mysql' already loaded

## caefer

```
PHP Warning:  Module 'pdo_mysql' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
```

hi all,

this is what I get on the commandline after setting use variable "pdo" to my php5 installation.

any idea how I can find out what causes this?

I get the warning whenever I try to run or even to tabcomplete a symfony command...

thanks a lot!

regards

/christianLast edited by caefer on Mon Jun 04, 2007 5:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## caefer

anybody?

what kind of information could I provide for you guys to solve my problem?

cheers

/christian

----------

## kashani

Do you need pdo built into PHP? I had some severe issues with it even being installed in PHP while talking to a Mysql 5.0 db last year. It might be ready for primetime now, but I'd be hesitant to use it, if there is no pressing reason for it.

kashani

----------

## caefer

yes I do have a reason for it. I am going to use a doctrine plugin for the symphony framework to replace propel which I got fed up with.

this plugin and maybe doctrine itself needs pdo..

----------

## caefer

solved it!

I seemed to have installed  dev-php5/pecl-pdo-mysql before reemerging php with the pdo useflag and din't unmerge it afterwards.

this seemed to have caused all the trouble..

thanks anyway!

cheers

/christian

----------

